# Renewed Life



## Risky Beesness (Dec 29, 2010)

Due to our extreme drought and record setting hot summer, many trees shut down and lost all their leaves. Although we are still very much in the drought, and temperatures are still hitting 90+ almost every day, the Ornamental Pears are trying to make a comeback. The girls didn't waste any time working them.


----------



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

That is good news,

It is odd to see pears blooming this time of year.

Shane


----------



## Risky Beesness (Dec 29, 2010)

Yeah. It happened in 2009, the last drought. Must be a protective measure to shut down and re-establish before winter. We got the 1st substantial rain in over a year (3"), last night. I wouldn't call it a drought buster, but since we only had 4.6" this year, it will help. It looks like a lot of areas that needed some rain, got some.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

What strain are those bees? In a couple of pics the color of it is almost queen like.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Great photos!
Who is the Cordovan breeder source?


----------



## Naymond Rae (Sep 21, 2011)

Nice images...


----------



## Risky Beesness (Dec 29, 2010)

> What strain are those bees? In a couple of pics the color of it is almost queen like.


Assuming they are mine, Beeweaver, Itallian, or a cuaght swarm. One of my Beeweavers superceded so ???


----------

